# Linux problem



## chikiwighi (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got the new Flip 3.2.1 linux version which includes batchisp3

I set it up as explained in the readme, however when I try to run batchisp3 it fails only stating "Can't load jvm.dll"

Any suggestions?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 26, 2010)

do you have that .dll ? if not, you either lack the proper dependencies or your something when wrong during install.

edit: i think jvm.dll is java virtual machine. do you have that installed?
edit2: if you do have it installed i bet the flip install is looking for the jvm in the wrong place. you will have to read through the docs to see where it looks and redirect it or link it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, how exactly is this a Linux problem? I wasn't aware of Linux using DLL files


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

Make sure you have the Java Runtime Environment installed. If it already is, check if the PATH/CLASSPATH are set:
http://www.phoons.com/john/classes/aboutpath.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm sorry, how exactly is this a Linux problem? I wasn't aware of Linux using DLL files



java is platform independent. the OP was not very clear about his problem and of course never responded. go figure.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> java is platform independent. the OP was not very clear about his problem and of course never responded. go figure.



I know but the only time I have ever found Linux using DLL is with Wine or Ndiswrapper. Don't you mean Libraries like /usr/lib?


----------



## xtaticego (May 19, 2010)

JDK 1.4 provides jvm.dll and java.dll libraries on windows and
libjvm.so and libjava.so on linux  . Linux dont use dll's only when using Wine and ndiswrapper.  Killer Rubber duckie is also right , just make sure you have Java installed .
Also what Linux Distro are you using


----------

